# J A Chapman Sheffield info wanted.



## Boringgeoff (23 May 2011)

Hi.
J A Chapman was a tool manufacturer in Sheffield and was taken over by The Stanley Tool co in about 1937. This takeover was Stanleys (USA) vehicle for entering the British manufacturing market.
I am seeking information about J A Chapman, what tools they made, when did they start etc. Anything at all that you may think relevant.
Their braces are often found here in Western Australia and, in my opinion,are good useable tools, I believe they also made bits but have yet to see one.
Without confusing the issue too much I'm also interested in histories of The Skinner Tool co of Sheffield and Geo Musgrave of Lincoln.
Thanks for your time.

Geoff.


----------



## jimi43 (24 May 2011)

Plane Maker's Database entry

I presume you have that?

In Goodman's guide...just listed as James Arscoot Chapman - Industry WOrks, Woodside Lane, Sheffield 1924-1939 - Toolmaker and Metal Plane Maker

Musgrave and Co Ltd - 5-7 Clasketgate Musgrave - Lincoln 1851 - 1970 - Dealer and Ironmonger

Not much! Sorry

Jim


----------



## AndyT (24 May 2011)

The excellent second hand tool company in Beer, Devon have a nice, boxed 'Chapman by Stanley' hand drill on offer: http://www.secondhandtools.co.uk/ww46en.htm







Grace's guide shows this 1951 ad for a Skinner brace:




- see herefor a larger version.


----------



## Boringgeoff (24 May 2011)

Hi AndyT. Thanks, I was given the nod about that hand drill by a member of our woodworking forum here in Aus'. Interested to see the description "1960's". I had assumed that Stanley may have dropped the Chapman name by then, but 60's could still be less than 30 years from the takeover date.
Thats one of the many questions. Are Stanley still using the Chapman name, if so, where are they using it? If not, when did they cease using it? 
Thanks also for the Skinner info, I've got a couple of their braces, a 9"and 10" also a corner brace. Interestingly the 1951 advert doesn't mention a 9 inch model. 
Every little bit helps so thanks for your help. 
Geoff.


----------



## Boringgeoff (25 May 2011)

Hi Jim, thanks, another piece in the jigsaw puzzle.
I had heard Acorn brand before, but when I looked it up it said "Henry Taylor tools since 1834". That confused me a bit.
Thanks also for the Musgrave info, that gives me a start with them.

Geoff.


----------

